# Schools



## JASUK (Jul 24, 2012)

Hello - we are in the process of deciding whether to re-locate to Johannesburg for approx two years, my husband has been offered a fantastic career opportunity.

Our children are currently in a prep school in the UK (nearly 5 and 3). Our current concern is that our August born child who has already completed a year in reception in the UK (he is not yet 5 years old) would have to start in reception again over there even though he would already be well into year 1 (in the UK) by January (which I believe is the start of the new term). We are worried that he would be effectively a year and a half behind his school mates when he returns. He is reading well and writing which I understand children is SA don't learn until they are 7. 

I understand that the international schools are probably better for our situation however there are no British international schools for his age. I like the idea of the French or German schools and the language immersion but am concerned that this may be a little stressful for him?!

Can anyone share their experiences please?


----------

